# 3/19/14 Shiloh Update



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that don't have FB (or missed it), here is this morning's update on precious Shiloh:

Update on AMAR's little Shiloh in New Jersey, from his foster mom:

"Shiloh Update: This was Shiloh last night. He is slowly building strength. He was holding his head up on his own and as been noted to be moving positions more in his bed. He has blood work and a follow up x-ray. We're hoping for improvement to show. One test is protein C, if Liver Shunt, which kind? I'm leaving for the vet in a couple minutes. 

Keep those prayers, healing thoughts, and donations coming.

Donations can be made using the Donate Now in the header of this page, or by visiting www.AmericanMalteseRescue.org."

My heart has been touched by this precious baby and I think about him all the time. Continuing to send prayers.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

baby steps Shiloh


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, We are having some repeat blood work done and a chest x-ray
today and hope to see improvement. 
He is still on I.V's but sure hope we can get him home to Monica soon. Breaking all our hearts.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- he has touched so many of our hearts. I know that we are all praying for him. And sending donations too. I know that this will be a hefty bill.

Little Shiloh -- we all love you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

he's my first thought in the morning, come on little guy keep trying, God has his hand on you sweetheart, he's building your strength, keep trying Shiloh
when you get pictures will you post them here. 
one day at a time


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Love and Prayers for Shiloh!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

This is encouraging...still praying for little Shiloh!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just saw this w/photo on FB & am cautiously awaiting the test results. If positive thoughts & prayer are counting then I think he will be continuing to improve. Only God knows what is best. . . but still am hopeful.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

praying those are good results today , I'll check back later


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Sweet, little boy we are all hoping with all of our hearts for a complete recovery for you. Somewhere there is a very special home with someone that wants to love, hold, and mostly be deserving of you. Keep getting better.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

First posts I check are Shiloh too. That little fluff sure captured our hearts..


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

what's the FB name for Shiloh updates?
thanks


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Keep fighting little Shiloh. :wub:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Jo C said:


> what's the FB name for Shiloh updates?
> thanks


Here it is, the AMAR facebook page:

https://www.facebook.com/americanmalteseassociationrescue


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor fluffy, been through so much. You are a little fighter, sweet Shiloh :heart:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Prayers are continuing for little Shiloh. Just saw the latest update on the FB page and hope that he is going to be ok.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Also checking back in for the night watch. 
Thanks be to God for continued improvements! and for wisdom in his care.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I spoke with the vet this evening. We are going to try him on some prednisone
to see if this will help. He is not improving as one would hope and test after test doesn't show much. He continues to show infection and anemia.
Fight on little man.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Edie, any news on the possible liver-shunt?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

The Specialist has ruled out a liver shunt. 
Five vets work in that office and every morning they discuss his case and really are trying to find a cure or what the problem is. 
Will let you all know what tomorrow brings as we hear.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father it's so hard to be patient and wait on your timing, I wake every morning thinking about Shiloh and praying for that little guy hoping today will be the day he stands on his own and walks and Lord everyday I start to feel disappointed and then I stop and realize he is getting a little stronger and hope floods my heart, Lord I don't understand why it's taken so long for Shiloh to get better but your timing is perfect, only you know what is going on in his little body, give the vets your wisdom and insight, give them your eyes to see how they can help little Shiloh. Lord I thank you for loving vets and loving people who would give their precious time and money and love to this little guy. Lord give little Shiloh a good night and a better tomorrow. You know so many of us love Shiloh, were just waiting for that moment when we read he's standing on his own and walking. To God be the glory in everything. In Jesus name I pray. Amen

here's one of my favorite scriptures, I'm holding on to this for you little Shiloh:heart: Hebrews 11-1
"FAITH IS BEING SURE OF WHAT WE HOPE FOR, AND CERTAIN OF WHAT WE DO NOT SEE"


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Lynn do we just put Shiloh in the box for purpose then send you the info for the raffle?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cindy -- if you just email me the receipt, I know it's for Shiloh and I have it stored on my computer so that I an issue tickets when we do the Raffle.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Just checking in on Shiloh. I talked to my furbabies last night and told them about our very special baby who is fighting so hard. We all huddled together and prayed for him. Lord, we are waiting on your healing for baby Shiloh. Please, touch him, Lord, as only You can... Amen


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm looking for an update too, and, of course, I'm praying for Shiloh and so are all my friends.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been here twice today:blink: we have a busy day but I don't want to leave until I know how Shiloh is doing


----------

